# Thorough 'tag' job



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

See the photo of this rather thorough tagging of this boxcar. The artist was kind enough to reapply the reporting marks.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10128979376/

Spotted headed downgrade in mixed freight on the Horseshoe Curve Saturday Oct 5, 2013.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

So funny. Thanks


----------

